# Stuttgart



## jbeech (Jun 13, 2012)

We are going to Stuttgart at the end of June to visit friends, planning to use the tunnel. Has anyone got suggestions for which way to go to make the most of the scenery? Hoping to come back via Metz as it sounds worth a visit. Any comments gratefully received.


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

*koblenz*

http://www.koblenz-touristik.de/en/accomodation/campsites.html a must do on the way , you will need 2 days here, fantastic site right on the river, has a ferry from the site into town,


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Funnily enough, we've just planned a route from Stuttgart back to Dunkirk. We are currently in the Eifel area, highly recommended. The Ahr Valley is one big vineyard producing super red wine and we are relaxing by the river in the charming medieval walled town of Ahrweiler.

Our daughter joins us, flying into Stuttgart on June 6. She is reading History so we have planned a trip back taking in some wonderful historic sights. We will drag her 45 mins south of Stuttgart for a spa experience at Bad Urach.

Then we plan to see the Unesco World Heritage Cathedral at SPEYER. SCHWETZINGEN has a mini Versailles and is the centre of the German 
Asparagus agriculture: it's in season right now.

Then we might go to WORMS to see the cathedral where Luther nailed his protest to the door. Or if the spa experience was a success, we might divert to BAD DUERKHEIM. After that, we might visit BINGEN AM RHEIN where there seems to be a Stellplatz facing the river. This detour is weather dependent and you can do a boat trip up the Rhine to St Goar and back for 20 euros.

Then along the Mosel to TRIER where we like to spend time at the Stellplatz on the von Nell vineyard. www.vonnell.de. It costs around 12 euros a night and is an easy walk into town. The restaurant on site is good too.

Then to LUXEMBOURG for cheap fuel. An overnight wilding on the citadel at Namour or to YPRES for the Menin Gate ceremony.

Clearly you would be doing the route in the opposite direction
Just google for images on the above suggestions and get a Bordatlas for Stellplatz ideas and have fun.


----------

